# BBS RS centercaps on ARE (American racing) 398s?



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm curious if any of you have any idea if BBS RS centers fit ARE 398 centers? Looks identical but I am uncertain.
heres the ARE style.
















and the RS


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

I have both in the garage I'll check tomorrow for ya, IM me if you don't hear back to remind me. I have a feeling they won't screw on. ARE nut is plastic BBS is aluminum and I think ARE threads are a lot courser


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

Also as you see BBS center weave bit is attached is secured to the nut while ARE uses 3 little screws that are hidden behind nut. Which way are you looking to go, i mean which wheels do u have or are looking at and which caps do u have access to? If you just want to better fake the BBS'ness of the ARE's I think the center decals are the same size, that's the easiest way


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mossman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mossman* »_Also as you see BBS center weave bit is attached is secured to the nut while ARE uses 3 little screws that are hidden behind nut. Which way are you looking to go, i mean which wheels do u have or are looking at and which caps do u have access to? If you just want to better fake the BBS'ness of the ARE's I think the center decals are the same size, that's the easiest way

I'm getting a set of ARE's without the caps and I'm curious if I source the hardware if RS center bits would fit in with or without a bit of modification.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS centercaps on ARE (American racing) 398s? (Lumis_Wolfy)*

Mossman has informed me the 16" RS' faces dont seem to match the spokes. Do the 15" RS' caps have any difference in the mesh on the cap?


_Modified by Lumis_Wolfy at 11:33 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

do it right and buy a real set of RS' hahahah


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_do it right and buy a real set of RS' hahahah









Ive got nothing into these. I think I'll look at centercap options before I throw another grand into RS'


----------



## 00vwgti (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*

did you find center caps for the ARE's ? i am looking for a set of center caps also. thanks


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (00vwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00vwgti* »_did you find center caps for the ARE's ? i am looking for a set of center caps also. thanks

still looking. I've photoshopped a match with, odd as it sounds, Lincoln Towncar centercaps. I bought a set, I'm gonna see if they'll work. All I really want is the waffle to match, I can make BBS hex nuts work.
We'll see.










_Modified by Lumis_Wolfy at 4:22 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## 00vwgti (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*

please let me know. thanks


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (00vwgti)*

heres a waffle comparo. based on it's overall size at 2 3/4", it should fit tight.








This is NOT an actual matchup, but a photoshop scale.
both images possess a little off-center, but looking at them stuck together, they should work. I doubt they will be _exact_, but I'm willing to bet they'll be damn close.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lumis_Wolfy at 5:57 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS centercaps on ARE (American racing) 398s? (Lumis_Wolfy)*

Well, I've recieved my TownCar waffles/caps today.
1) they are slightly larger in diameter.
2)the mesh is slightly taller and slightly wider at the meeting point with the rim.
3) they are plastic waffles. This allows me to rework the plastic.
I've started modifying the caps to fit, with use of sanding and a soldering iron. The iron is being used to reshape the mesh at the joining points to match. once done, I'll bring in body filler and smooth things out. The centercaps are a faux hex nut, which will either be removed or affixed to work with a bracket to hold them on, but I do believe I can find a BBS hex nut that will thread which would be ideal. Considering that finding caps for these is next to impossible, and these are close enough to work, I'm taking the time to do it.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS centercaps on ARE (Lumis_Wolfy)*

OK, so, after plastic welding some raised notches, reshaping and resizing the joining edge of the mesh, sanding, prime, sanding and paint... we have one.

















_Modified by Lumis_Wolfy at 8:36 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## CJaguar265 (Oct 29, 2010)

hi i have ARE 398 15x7 rims and i am missing the center caps do you who has them?


----------



## PIEGLO120MK3 (Jan 3, 2011)

i just got a set of those wheels 17x9.5 

does anyone know where i can buy the barrels for them ? i need 17x 8.5 or 17x8


----------

